# Cheapest pre packed raw meals in US?



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

I have been purchasing Darwin‘s prepackaged raw food. They have a great deal on an introductory promotion. However, beyond that it’s proving to be costly. I am trying to find a co-op or something to join to buy in bulk. In the meantime, the prepackage stuff is incredibly convenient. Does anyone have a gem in terms of price of a prepackaged raw company they know about?


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I’ve been purchasing Instinct from a local pet store for over 2 years. Dogs like it but it’s not cheap.
So lately I’ve been trying some introductory offers from online companies. Darwin-great introductory offer, expensive after, dogs loved it.
Then we tried Farmers Dog. Introductory offer wasn’t as good. The packages were a pain to open-so much food waste. Dogs ate it alright but I will not be ordering again. 
Currently trying WeFeedRaw. Also, even an introductory offer was pretty expensive. The packages are a little easier to open. Dogs eat it but they are not super excited like they were with Darwin. They will be done in a couple of days and I am not going to try anything new for a couple of months. I think they are getting spoiled.


----------



## Nutellatte (Oct 16, 2021)

You could try purchasing PMR grinds from TopQualityDogFood or whatever raw feeding pet retailer you prefer


----------

